# FX-8150 throttling



## Company (Jun 10, 2014)

Hello guys,

I'm having some issues with the processor throttling, but it doesn't actually seem to be related to any of the reported CPU temps. I've disabled all power-saving features in BIOS. Core temperatures go to somewhere around 45C, sometimes even 43C, and the CPU throttles down all cores to 1.5Ghz or less (from 4.1Ghz).

I'm thinking perhaps the VRM is getting too hot, but I'm using a M5A97 PRO which has a 6+2 phase and some kind of VRM cooling solution so should that be happening? This is during Prime95 testing by the way, I can't really push the system enough in normal use for it to throttle. The CPU temps reported by the motherboard are anywhere between 62 and 65 degrees when the throttling starts happening. Last summer I was able to push it up to 75C in testing without throttling.

If you have any insights, I'd love to hear them guys.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

VRM overheating would be my guess as well, overclocking a 125W octo-core can mean that it could be peaking at close to 200W!

Checkout the internal fan layout and see if there's an way you can increase the airflow across the VRM.

Power saving features are (usually) a good thing, they should enable some reduction of voltages/heat production when the System isn't working hard.


----------



## Company (Jun 10, 2014)

Hey thanks for the reply!

Well I have a Hyper 212 EVO there which is a budget solution and I'm thinking that is the cause for the high temps on this 8 core TDP beast, but I'm not new to that, I've had it for several years now and my concern is that this summer I've been able to run it up to 75C on the motherboard CPU readout, which to me sounds like a reasonable motherboard limit where the MoBo will start throttling the CPU at, but 62C was definitely not a problem then.

I'm currently using just one NF-F12 fan, but I do have another, I just don't have the mounting brackets with me. Will a pull fan blow some air on the VRMs? I have an exhaust fan at the back and at the top...perhaps converting the top fan to an intake will blow some fresher air onto the VRM, but it doesn't have a filter so the dust will definitely be a problem...

I'll see about mounting that second F12 onto the heatsink tomorrow and seeing if it still throttles at these readouts.

I suppose there isn't a software solution to check the total wattage on the CPU under the overclock? I'm running it at 1.344V, 4.0 Ghz (lessened it a bit right now).

Oh, and I've removed all power-saving features because when the CPU downclocks while idle and under light-load, it emits this really annoying high-pitched whine that just overpowers all fan noise and makes my head hurt...but I don't mind it running at full speed all the time.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

It starts throttling at 62-65 because the maximum temp for that cpu is 61c. The cpu cooler you're using now should keep the temps lower than what your're seeing. Is the cpu fan/heatsink free of dust? A fan on the front of the case drawing cool air in and one in the rear exhausting will help improve airflow within your case. For your throttling issue when temps are in the 40's, did you also disable cool and quite in the BIOS?


----------



## Company (Jun 10, 2014)

The 61C max temperature refers to the core temperatures, which were around 40-45C when the CPU temperature reported by the motherboard is about 62-64C, when it starts throttling. As I've said, it isn't related to the CPU because I've been hitting >70C on the CPU this summer without throttling.

I have a fan in the front, a fan in the back and a fan at the top, and two F12s on the heatsink in push-pull.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

It should not even reach 70 much less 75 as even AMD states the max operating temp is 61. The stock AMD heatsink keeps the 8150 below 61 so the heatsink you're running should easily keep it below that. Did you disable cool and quiet in the BIOS?

AMD Processors for Desktops: AMD Phenom™, AMD Athlon™ FX, AMD Athlon™ X2 Dual-Core, AMD Athlon™, and AMD Sempron™ Processor


----------



## Company (Jun 10, 2014)

Once again, the max temp refers to core temp which is in the low to mid 40s. Once again, I've disabled all power-saving features in the BIOS (and enabled HPC). Once again, I'm concerned about the throttling because it didn't use to throttle this summer at even bigger temperatures.

I appreciate you're trying to troubleshoot my problem but no, the stock cooler couldn't keep it below 61C on package temp on stock, that's why I've got the Hyper 212 EVO. This is because the max temperature given by AMD refers to core temperatures which were probably within the max temperature margin, but I don't remember. The temperature reported by the motherboard of the "package" or however you'd define it is not as high as I could have pushed it last summer, when the ambient temperature was even higher (and I was using less fans). You need to make a distinction between the motherboard reported CPU value and the value reported by the CPU itself:










Though I cannot be sure about the package value because AMD is notorious for incorrect readouts, it seems to report the same temp in a lot of monitoring programs and it feels like that should be a reasonable temperature (especially since the room is kind of cold right now)

I'm using noctua NT-H1 on that, it was a few years old this summer but I've since cleaned it and replaced it with the same compound a month ago or so and the temps haven't changed, so the paste was properly applied.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

I have built several units using the exact same CPU with the stock heatsink and not one of them has an overheating issue. Yes AMD FX series does have some issues with temp readings. I'll let someone else try and assist you here.


----------



## Company (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks for trying to help! I'm fresh out of ideas because I haven't changed any variables from summer till now. Should I open up the heatsinks and reapply paste on them or something? Is that dangerous? The MoBo temps in bios and HWmonitor are the same as last year though.


----------



## BowHunter41 (Apr 19, 2015)

You should be nowhere near 75c with that board and a Hyper 212 especially with the better VRM physical units Asus uses plus the 6+2 power phase. I would tend to think your Hyper 212 installation isn't right possibly or something else is wrong. I think I have installed around 20+ of those to date on AMD and one thing I can tell you is that you have to make sure the X bracket is fully seated as initially there is a slight wiggle room when you seat it on the 212 CPU bracket. You have to carefully seat it more flush before tightening down the screws. Max temp with an 8120-8150 class CPU should be around 32c idle and no more than 50-55c load even after hours of intensive CPU load. That is how good the Hyper 212 is for an air unit.


----------



## Company (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks for the reply but I've installed it a total of 3 times so far and the temps have stayed the same. I even had the case open at one point so the airflow isn't horrible...I'm going to try and reinstall it again but following instructions on various videos on youtube it doesn't seem I'm doing anything wrong at all....the thing is, the CPU is reporting these temperatures you are talking about (sub 30 idle, 50 max), but the motherboard is marking them much higher. Could the temp node on the motherboard be faulty? The temps reported by the CPU seem a lot more logical. the heatsink doesn't get 60+ C hot to the touch while under full load...I can compare it with my GTX460 with a broken fan (physically broken, GPU still works super fine, miraculously) which gets to 75C in a minute of load, and it's nowhere near as hot.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

did you clean of the thermal paste and re-apply thermal paste each time? if not you should. Once contact with the thermal paste between the cooler and cpu is lost the paste becomes redundant and must be removed and applied fresh.

software can always be faulty you should always double check with the BIOS, the BIOS is always more accurate although the temp diodes can go wrong it is rare though.


----------



## Company (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks for replying! Yes, I did clean both the CPU and the heatsink properly with alcohol. I used NT-H1 thermal paste.

Yeah, the mobo temps correspond to the BIOS temps, which worries me.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

then that means either the heatsink isn't working properly due to its fan or contact or that there isn't enough or there is too much thermal paste or that the system needs dust blowing out with compressed air.


----------



## Company (Jun 10, 2014)

I have 2 NF-F12s mounted on the heatsink. I will have to re-install it again, I'll probably re-install the bracket too, just to make sure that is not the problem...the temps were like this even in another case, and also when this current case was new, so the case isn't doing anything to heat the CPU this much. I've tried using a bit less/more thermal paste and it doesn't really change the temperatures.


----------



## BowHunter41 (Apr 19, 2015)

You could check the CPU pins with a magnifying glass make sure they all look straight. Also check the CPU socket make sure that looking from a wide angle it looks straight and non warped.

If I were you I would nab something like a cheaper AMD 970 board and test that CPU with both the Hyper 212 and also a stock unit just to rule out the board and or the CPU. Even the stock AMD CPU heat sink should be nowhere near 70c+ if properly installed and both the board and CPU are ok.


----------



## Company (Jun 10, 2014)

I haven't removed the CPU itself in a long while, I'll try rearranging it, but I don't think it would even boot if the CPU was improperly inserted. The system is rock stable by the way. It'll be a little while before I have the time to screw around with the PC since I'm quite busy with the moment and need it for work though. I'll report back with the findings. Thanks for your help!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

cou should be ok, sounds to me that its the heatsink.


----------



## Company (Jun 10, 2014)

okay, I'll try blowing it out with compressed air while I'm at it too. Not sure how a piece of metal can not function properly though, it doesn't have any moving/electronic parts in it


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

if its not attached correctly or making proper conductivity then it wont work,


----------

